# PVC Pipe



## Raj914 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi Guys, which one should be bigger the outflow pipe or the return pipe? Also suggestions are welcome. TIA!


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

typically the output.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

If the suction (in) and the discharge (out) are not equal...the standard is to have the suction larger than the discharge. For example, on Eheim 2260's the suction is ~3/4" while the discharge is ~1/2".

You never want to starve your pump, hence either equal or greater supply to the pump from the suction. Slightly smaller discharge will also increase the velocity of the water coming out (think of your thumb on the end of a garden hose) and provide some better movement in your tank.

HTHs


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

If you are building a sump, your drain will have to be matched to the type of return pump you pick. The bigger the pump, the bigger the drain. There are standard gravitational flow rates through various ID's of PVC pipe readily available through google. Just make sure you pick a size that will allow for more water to drain than is being pumped back into your tank to avoid a flood.

There are also various types of overflow modifications that can help you fine tune your drain, etc. if necessary.


----------



## Raj914 (Nov 20, 2012)

Finally placed an order on a 225G. I went with two 2" output(drain) one on each corner, the sump will be 84G. Would a rio 20HF be enough?


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

Did you drill the drains yourself?

Is 2" the ID of the bulk head? Or the dimension of the hole? 2" drains are massive. You will probably never exhaust those - not a bad thing though. You may have to tweak it some to minimize the noise from drainage.

A Rio 20HF is rated at at 990 gph at 4' head height without other restrictions. You will probably be over that and looking at more like ~900 gph give or take with that pump. I would shoot for something that is at least 1350 gph at the respective head height of your tank. Some would suggest up to 2250 gph worth of turnover (or 10x the tank volume). Usually with a sump you can get by with less. You've got a big sump though, and could probably use at least 1800 gph, especially with those drains. Maybe 2 Rio 20HFs?

There are a lot of things to consider when purchasing a pump other than price. Reliability in the long run, noise, electricity consumption, among other things. I wouldn't just snag the cheapest pump you can find. Weigh your options! I like Quiet One and Danner Mag Drive pumps. I've heard good things about the Deep Blue line - they are pretty cheap. I can PM you a vendor link if you are interested.


----------



## Raj914 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks J, 2" is the diameter of the hole. I like to buy the quiet ones like what you mentioned but from where I am located, thats not available :lol: How about 1 rio 32HF? What do you think?


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

A single rio 32HF should do the job :thumb: You might consider a power head on each end to help with circulation in the tank.

Post some pictures of the tank when it comes in!


----------



## Raj914 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks J :thumb: will sure do (with in the next couple of weeks). :dancing:


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Don't forget the max head too


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> Don't forget the max head too


The max head is 14' for that pump. I don't think he will have much issue unless he is plumbing his sump from the basement.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

jcabage said:


> CrypticLifeStyle said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget the max head too
> ...


That's what I want to do once I finally settle for a bigger reef tank, and bigger cichlid display tank.  I didn't look at the pump spec of his. Just making sure


----------

